# Global period for aspiration of elbow..............



## nneecole (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok ladies. A pt comes in and his elbow is very swollen and full of fluid. We aspirate it and drain the fluid. Then two days later he comes back in and it is swollen and full of fluid again so we aspirate it again. I know the second aspiration is within the 10 day global period. But....can this be billed again with a modifier 58??? I say maybe and my billing dept says no. I appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 9, 2012)

are you billing 20605 there is no global for that


----------



## ammontagano (Feb 14, 2012)

Elbow aspiration is 20605, no global.  Any subsequent aspirations will only need a -RT or 
-LT modifier


----------

